# Lake Logan



## NDFish (Jun 21, 2009)

Fellas...need a little help on two things here:

1. Are there boat rentals at Lake Logan?
2. Anyone know where I can find a map of Lake Logan?
3. What's hitting down there right now?

Thanks gents..prepping for my first trip down in the Hill's in two weeks.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

You can rent boats at lake logan. You can even look up the prices just google lake logan boat rental. You can look at a map online at ODNR or they have maps at the lake. Whats hitting there right now? Only thing I could ever get to hit there was some carp and channels of good size. Bass were on the smaller size but never got to fish from a boat. From the shore in the spring I got into a whole crap load of 6" crappie. Don't know what you are lookin for but there are some other lakes I would go to first like Snowden or Burr Oak.


----------



## NDFish (Jun 21, 2009)

Not looking for anything in particular...will be taking my Dad and brother down there. We will be in that area hoping to get into some good fishing of any type really.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

We just got back from there a couple weeks ago and got into some descent channel cats and bluegill, got the gills on nightcrawlers and the cats on liver, fished mainly at night.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's your link to a map:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis.../LakeLoganFishingMap/tabid/21580/Default.aspx


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

If you are going to be there during the week, boat rental is generally cheaper I believe, than say the weekend. The main boat ramp is currently under contruction but I'm sure it will be ready by the time you get there. I guess it won't really matter since your boat will already be in the water.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

not much ever bites down there haha but i used to rent row boats with a trolling motor all the time till i got a boat its pretty cheap and ohiodnr has a map of it. if you fishing for bass then fish the bank across of the boat ramp thats the last place ive caught em but its been a while


----------



## NDFish (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks fellas


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

does anyone know if they still have that pot tourny every saturday?


----------



## ilikephish24 (May 11, 2009)

The fishing at lake Logan is the pits.


----------



## Headache (Jun 22, 2009)

ilikephish24 said:


> The fishing at lake Logan is the pits.



For years, I shared this opinion. Due to other interests, I stopped seriously fishing for a couple of years. This year, I bought another boat and started serious fishing again. Since I live so close to Lake Logan, I have been fishing it quite frequently. I have been impressed by the change. I don't think I have been skunked this year. I have caught large mouth, rock bass, warmouth sunfish, bluegills, crappies and catfish...all on artificial bait. The lake has also produced record saugeye (not for me but, I have seen fish that other's have caught.)

Last night, as dad and I were loading up the boat, we ran into a couple of guys that were getting ready to put it. It was about 9:30PM and they were getting ready to go juggin' for catfish. They said that on the previous night they had caught a load of cats. One was about 30lbs, another was about 25lbs (I think) and another about 12 lbs.

While I still don't think it is among the best fisheries in Ohio, it has definitely improved.

Enjoy.

John

BTW, I have also seen Bald Eagles fishing and last night (for the first time) we saw an Osprey. Incredible...just incredible.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

For the 2 or 3 days we were down there last month we didnt do bad, we didnt explore it much just found a spott close to the cabin and stuck with it, but we managed more gills than we could shake a stick at and on towards evening the cats picked up nicely.


----------

